

Skype does not allow users to delete their account - redthrowaway
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA142/can-i-delete-my-skype-account?frompage=search&q=delete+my+account&fromSearchFirstPage=false

======
gmig
[http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/wgix8/til_its...](http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/wgix8/til_its_not_possible_to_delete_a_skype_account/)

